# How is this even possible?



## GreatGooglyMoogly (Mar 2, 2018)

1 rating that utterly contradicts all the others. 
I’m beginning to understand why some despise pax like they do.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Sad people have sad lives. Focus on the good ones and pity the rest.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

I call it , Brilliance. A paxs exercising their right/s


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

You only gave 5 rides?

4 out of 5 dentists recommend brushing your teeth regularly. Looks like you got the 5th one.


----------



## GreatGooglyMoogly (Mar 2, 2018)

Mista T said:


> You only gave 5 rides?
> 
> 4 out of 5 dentists recommend brushing your teeth regularly. Looks like you got the 5th one.


I have like a 20% acceptance rate for Lyft. Most pickups they send me at 20 minutes drives. No thanks.


----------



## Fewber (May 16, 2017)

Maybe instead of "braking fast" they really meant "breaking wind"... could explain the rotten smell they were referring too... lol j/k...


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

I had someone break wind last week... then he tried to act like nothing happened. LoL! Had to bite my tongue from laughing......


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

GreatGooglyMoogly said:


> I have like a 20% acceptance rate for Lyft. Most pickups they send me at 20 minutes drives. No thanks.


You got a kudos for being friendly, but apparently suck at everything else lol


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Maybe they meant you were "breaking bad"? Do you cook up drugs to sell on the side? Since Uber and Lyft just ain't cutting it these days.....
:-D


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

GreatGooglyMoogly said:


> 1 rating that utterly contradicts all the others.
> I'm beginning to understand why some despise pax like they do.


OP Believe me it gets worse than this. These people are attention seekers, and they want attention from Lyft to get refund or get $$$ so they will put in lies against drivers. Some of the pax view the driver as the enemy, and Lyft as the "Good Guy". They are spoiled! Bizarre Rideshare platform. Uber doesn't have this comment crap thank the Lord. Uber pax can only select from the flags, and not actually write stuff.

I also want to add that these people are pissed off from other aspects of their lives like financial issues, getting fired, foreclosure etc and they are taking it out on drivers ratings. They also do the same for various other businesses that have review options like on Yelp. I was chatting with one of my Uber pax the other day, and she was very cool even tipped me. She wanted to know about my past bad experiences, and I mentioned I sometimes get people that give rating or flags that are low for no reason even though my ride was comfy, I offered chargers, didn't drive dangerous--and she mentioned she sees the same weird behavior too. At her Dentistry, she had a lady put a horrible review in Yelp, but that same lady scheduled a Dental appointment. Can it get anymore WTF she said.


----------

